# Oil problem please help..96 gti



## mk3GTI2Po1nt5low (Nov 16, 2009)

I just replaced my oil pan and gasket.. and my car is stilll flooding the grounds with oil....what else could it be. i ha ve a 96 gti


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Oil problem please help..96 gti (mk3GTI2Po1nt5low)*

Crank seal, cam seal, oil filter housing, cracked block. It could be many different things. Where is the oil coming from?


----------



## mk3GTI2Po1nt5low (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Oil problem please help..96 gti (zgdonkey)*

its some how at the oil pan but its dripped on it????


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Oil problem please help..96 gti (mk3GTI2Po1nt5low)*

Dripped from where? You're going to have to give the engine a clean and try and figure out where it's coming from. No one is going to be able to find an oil leak for you over the internet.


----------



## SmokedMk3 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Oil problem please help..96 gti (zgdonkey)*

go to napa and buy flouresent oil dye its like $6 for a bottle that u put in the oil then get a uv light and you can see exactly where its coming from


----------

